# troels ellam XT speakers



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

this little project is now finished, so I thought id post some pics up of them 

a Friend practically built the cabinets and assembled the crossovers, I then got them painted at a local kitchen place for around $100 NZ 

they are now replacing my proac clones 2.5 which use scanspeak 8545 and the 2905? tweeters (pictured)

anyway pics
Phone pics taken 















































mid crossover section









tweeter crossover section


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Cabinets are now lined with Felt
got some wharfedale diamond stands too 










Recent pics now painted









little dusty


















soldering the speaker cable on









Now finished!


















Back of speakers
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p184/s4turn/IMG_2140.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p184/s4turn/IMG_2144.jpg


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Very nice! I've been thinking of a project like that for some time! I plan on building a nice 3-way tower with a Revelator 7", 12m and R3004/62000 Radiator. I'm waiting til I gather enough knowledge and can make sure I can pull them off. I also noticed the IDQ home sub! I did the same thing with an IDQv2-10 in a ported enclosure. Sounded so musical! Great job!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool!

Troels' designs are freakin' awesome. I've been considering building the Jazzman or the Ekta. He all but sold me on the Jazzman after some email chatter back and forth. The guy is a great asset to me and helped me learn a lot about testing speakers before I started. 

So, why did you choose this particular design over the others? Just curious. 

Enjoy 'em!


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

cheers for the comments

they were originally intended as my PC speakers, so I wanted one of the best bookshelf speakers i could find  

not to mention I just love the sound of scanspeak drivers.

so once I got these home and tested them, I found they sounded OK on my PC setup...

however when testing these in the lounge, they sounded superb, really need to be sitting back a couple of metres from these speakers, and because of this they ended up sound a lot better! was just a complete different animal (bass and much better soundstage)

I then compared them to the proac clones to these on all types of music, and these were just better in every way, although there is things I like about the clones especially the 2905 tweeter vs the xt25.

overall this came out the winner, and the bass these little 15w's produce is phenomenal ! they can really drop low and play loud for there size.
the midrange on them is amazing as well, so detailed, just great! quite a step up from my clones. 

the XT25 vifa is amazing value for money tweeter, no wonder these have been used in so many speaker designs/models

Tracks such as the rebecca pidgeon one from the chesky disc? just sounded so much better yet again, nearly life like 

i can only imagine what the dappo or jazzman would sound like..
I was actually wanting to add a bigger midbass to these such as the scan 8" rev but wasnt sure how to go about it. As I dont really want to change the xover.. 

I was also contemplating using my car drivers (in sig) and maybe a new tweeter for home speakers, however these ellams speakers have pretty much filled the gap now!!


@fartininthetub - yes thats a IDQ15 v2, powered by a reckhorn amp 400w rms @ 2 ohms.
Its not in the ideal enclosure but that will soon change 
How its currently setup, the sub is a killer especially for movies! drops low and sounds bloody good doing it  

Im also wanting to build a new center speaker later on


Also my source is a HTPC, mainly using loseless music files


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

More pics


----------

